

Math lectures online, Not video - pixcavator
http://inperc.com/wiki/index.php?title=Category:Courses

======
pencil
hey pixcavator!!i'am impressed with your cources.But what exactly is computer
vision? i'am a newbie to this.i recently developed an interest in math

